# MA New bill proposed to allow MV stops for seatbelts



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

“Right now in Massachusetts, you can’t get pulled over for not wearing a seatbelt but Governor Baker wants to change that.
Baker announced a package of road safety legislation Monday that would allow police to stop drivers for not wearing a seatbelt. Municipalities could also use red light cameras, along with other measures. Currently, police officers can’t pull over drivers for not wearing a seatbelt and they can only fine people for violations if they were pulled over for something else.”









New bill would allow police to stop drivers for not wearing seatbelt


Right now in Massachusetts, you can’t get pulled pulled over for not wearing a seatbelt but Governor Baker wants to change that.




www.wwlp.com





Imagine the first political asshat who gets cited for this and cries racism.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

When the seatbelt law first came into existence, it was only allowed as secondary enforcement as the legislature claimed it would be used for racial profiling if it was primary. Now we are all racist and they want to make it primary?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

The seatbelt law has been a "primary" thing since around 1989 here in California. It's great PC to stop gangsters and other dirtbags since they don't really like wearing seatbelts. I can't believe it took Massachusetts this long to join in.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Are they giving social workers chapter 90 then?


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

LA Copper said:


> The seatbelt law has been a "primary" thing since around 1989 here in California. It's great PC to stop gangsters and other dirtbags since they don't really like wearing seatbelts. I can't believe it took Massachusetts this long to join in.


Do you deal with the same blue state issues in CA as we have in MA? I feel foolish for asking but I also imagine the LAPD is a world of difference from Boston, Worcester, or Springfield given the size of the city, the police force and the heightened presence of cartel activity depicted in every police show I’ve ever seen about LA.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

HistoryHound said:


> Are they giving social workers chapter 90 then?


Yes, but they have to attend SSPO Academy


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

AB7 said:


> Do you deal with the same blue state issues in CA as we have in MA? I feel foolish for asking but I also imagine the LAPD is a world of difference from Boston, Worcester, or Springfield given the size of the city, the police force and the heightened presence of cartel activity depicted in every police show I’ve ever seen about LA.


I don't think I know what issues you're referring to.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

When the mandatory seat belt law first came to Massachusetts, there was a primary enforcement clause. That was overturned by a voter referendum, championed by radio talk show host Jerry Williams (R.I.P.).

The people have spoken, in my opinion. A voter referendum is the purest form of democracy we have in Massachusetts, much more so than a vote of the lobbyist-controlled legislature.

Leave it alone. If you can’t find another legitimate reason to stop a car, then let it go, and live to fight another day.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Roy Fehler said:


> When the mandatory seat belt law first came to Massachusetts, there was a primary enforcement clause. That was overturned by a voter referendum, championed by radio talk show host Jerry Williams (R.I.P.).
> 
> The people have spoken, in my opinion. A voter referendum is the purest form of democracy we have in Massachusetts, much more so than a vote of the lobbyist-controlled legislature.
> 
> Leave it alone. If you can’t find another legitimate reason to stop a car, then let it go, and live to fight another day.


Well to get into the nitty gritty of it, the 1986 version of the seat belt law, passed by the legislature, was also a secondary enforcement only law. This was then repealed by a voter referendum with the help of Jerry Williams championing the cause. The legislature passed another secondary enforcement seatbelt law in 1994. It went to another voter referendum, but was upheld. Jerry wasn't really into it anymore. That's the law we still have. And even back then, many groups were using racial profiling as the reason against primary enforcement. If you are still reading, I apologize.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> Yes, but they have to attend SSPO Academy


A wise man once said, "Fuck SSPO!"


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

HistoryHound said:


> A wise man once said, "Fuck SSPO!"


_obligatory hat reference_


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Bloodhound said:


> Well to get into the nitty gritty of it, the 1986 version of the seat belt law, passed by the legislature, was also a secondary enforcement only law. This was then repealed by a voter referendum with the help of Jerry Williams championing the cause. The legislature passed another secondary enforcement seatbelt law in 1994. It went to another voter referendum, but was upheld. Jerry wasn't really into it anymore. That's the law we still have. And even back then, many groups were using racial profiling as the reason against primary enforcement. If you are still reading, I apologize.


The original seatbelt law absolutely had a primary enforcement clause, I did a college paper about it.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Roy Fehler said:


> The original seatbelt law absolutely had a primary enforcement clause, I did a college paper about it.


I love a good seat belt history discussion haha. But the law as passed in October 1985, that took effect Jan.1 1986, and was repealed by the voter referendum in Nov. 1986, never had a primary enforcement clause. And neither did the 1994 law. I can't find the original text of the law at the moment, but there are plenty of references to it in other articles and studies from the time period. 









The American Journal of Public Health (AJPH) from the American Public Health Association (APHA) publications


American Journal of Public Health (AJPH) from the American Public Health Association (APHA)



ajph.aphapublications.org













MASSACHUSETTS TO REQUIRE USE OF SEAT BELTS (Published 1985)







www.nytimes.com


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Putting most of the discussion aside, are there any cops out there who have been saying, "MAN, If ONLY I could stop cars JUST BECAUSE the occupants aren't wearing a seat belt. I'd be STOKED?" I doubt it but these assholes on Beacon Hill always start with, "Law enforcement will now be able to......" WHO GIVES A FLYING FUCK YOU ASSHOLES? YOU get out here and do it if it's so fucking important to you! (No, I don't have Ch. 90, and I'm not really complaining)

And to add to the mire of bullshit, people these days are just dying for a reason to hate cops, our state legislature, which is primarily to the left is not on Law Enforcement's Pep Squad, you would think they could potentially see that tossing some lighter fluid (Let's make cops do THIS!) will help US? No, it's an opportunity to grab some more FINES.

I would advise against ANY self respecting cop to enforce this as a primary enforcement reason because A) It'll really be popular with citizens; B) It'll just add to the risks you face on traffic stops; C) You can certainly find better ways to spend a shift than giving the politicians money and pissing off drivers.

I wear my seat belt religiously in my personal car and believe in the concept, but that's it.


----------



## MassAve (Apr 11, 2021)

Just a few days ago, I saw a girl and a cop (off-duty) have a dual live on tiktok. The girl was driving without wearing the seatbelt.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I was excited about mandatory-headlight-use law when wipers are on. Nothing I enjoy more than stopping a car in the rain. This is just bananas! Exciting times here in the Commonwealth!


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I stopped stopping cars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

USAF286 said:


> I stopped stopping cars.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


same haha


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

HistoryHound said:


> Are they giving social workers chapter 90 then?


Maybe hats too!

Nevermind, I just scrolled to the bottom and realized we already touched base on hats and SSPO. Carry on...


----------

